# organize your pen kits?



## mikeschn (Mar 26, 2016)

How do you guys keep your pen kits organized so that you can tell at a glance what you are running low on???

Mike...


----------



## southernclay (Mar 26, 2016)

I just keep mine on peg board and try to group by type , Rollerball/ballpoint/bullet pens etc. I keep all of the Lazerlinez stainless stuff grouped. I just try to glance when I'm making an order but don't do any major production so it works for me. Several seem to use a program called Penventory but seems like more work than I'm interested in. Semi organized works for me.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 26, 2016)

Good idea. I am going to do the same.


----------



## larryc (Mar 26, 2016)

I keep mine in coffee cans and mark on the outside the kit and quantity and try to remember to mark a minus whenever I remove a kit.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 26, 2016)

larryc said:


> I keep mine in coffee cans and mark on the outside the kit and quantity and try to remember to mark a minus whenever I remove a kit.



And when the pluses exceed the cans capacity , you just have to drink more coffee .


----------



## papaturner (Mar 26, 2016)

I keep mine in small plastic boxes. They will only hold 10 so the over runs are on peg board to the left.


----------



## glenspens (Mar 26, 2016)

I use the plastic shoe boxes from the dollar tree ,put kit name on the end ....works for me.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 26, 2016)

papaturner said:


> I keep mine in small plastic boxes. They will only hold 10 so the over runs are on peg board to the left.



Sorry I was trying to use my cell phone and the photo did not get on the post.So here it it`s. 71 year old men ought not have smart phones.


----------



## Davidh14 (Mar 26, 2016)

I use these boxs from Home Depot. I have enough room to keep quite a few kits as well as bushings and extra tubes.


----------



## BKelley (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a 48x24x76 metal cabinet with 5 shelves.  2 shelves are dedicated to 5x5x12 yellow plastic bins.  This allows me to store 16 different kits with the option of installing another shelf with more bins.  Down side is the empty space behind bins.  This is used for seldom used items.

Ben


----------



## JimB (Mar 26, 2016)

I use zip lock plastic bags and keep bushing and instructions in the same bag as the kits.


----------



## csr67 (Mar 26, 2016)

I use a DeWalt "t-stak" system. It holds my kits, parts, and my blanks that are "on deck". The system is easily expandable to any size and easily portable. They are not cheap, but very well made with ball bearing slides on drawers etc...


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 26, 2016)

I have pegboards and use penventory!  It's free!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 26, 2016)

I keep my bushings in small plastic drawer sets that hang on the wall and small rubber mate totes for the kits and parts in zip lock baggies.  Looking at what some of you posted pictures of clearly convinced me that I have way to many kits. Lol.  I have my blanks sorted out in Medium flat rate boxes and one larger box of my blanks that I keep for me or special pens.


----------



## MTViper (Mar 26, 2016)

I have the pen kits stored in gallon plastic bags in hanging file folders in 3 of these boxes:  Office Depot Brand Flip Lid Tote 12 310 H x 15 W x 23 45 D ClearNavy by Office Depot & OfficeMax 

I need to check out penventory - of course that would be a day or two's work just cataloging the ones I have.  

Steve


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 26, 2016)

JohnU said:


> I keep my bushings in small plastic drawer sets that hang on the wall and small rubber mate totes for the kits and parts in zip lock baggies.  Looking at what some of you posted pictures of clearly convinced me that I have way to many kits. Lol.  I have my blanks sorted out in Medium flat rate boxes and one larger box of my blanks that I keep for me or special pens.




John I will not even show my collection of kits. I have way too many and many that I will never use. I bought them on a whim and now think they just are too gimmicky. I may have to do a cleanse one day. :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 26, 2016)

no organization. I would rather spend the time looking for the kit I know I have somewhere. :biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



mikeschn said:


> How do you guys keep your pen kits organized so that you can tell at a glance what you are running low on???
> 
> Mike...


----------



## jsolie (Mar 26, 2016)

mikeschn said:


> How do you guys keep your pen kits organized so that you can tell at a glance what you are running low on???
> 
> Mike...



I have a couple of stackable clear boxes to hold kits.  I'm not quite sure what that "running low on" thing means. :biggrin:


----------



## zig613 (Mar 28, 2016)

I store the different kits in separate plastic boxes.  To track what I have in my inventory I use an Excel spreadsheet.  

Wade


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 28, 2016)

I use a storage rack with removable bins from Harbor Freight.


----------



## mikeschn (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, I am going to start with using the drawers in my new work bench. Each pen type & color will have it's own row in the drawer... When I am down to 1 kit in a row it's time to re-order. 

I don't plan on using any software at this point... 

When I run out of drawer space, then I'll have to implement one of your ideas... 

Mike...


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 28, 2016)

If I can't find the pen kit I know I have .......I reach for my phone.
(I have my favorite vendors on speed dial)

One can never have to many blanks or kits.  (Lathes are another item completely)


----------



## mikeschn (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's where I am at today...


----------



## kruzzer (Mar 28, 2016)

Chris,
I do like that "DeWalt "t-stak" system you are using.. I'll have to look into those..


----------



## renichols (Mar 29, 2016)

*Storage*

This is how I store my kits and blanks. Also keep my bushing in the bins.
I'll have another picture will just need to edit size :frown:


----------



## renichols (Mar 29, 2016)

*Storage*

Let me try this picture.:biggrin:


----------



## csr67 (Mar 29, 2016)

kruzzer said:


> Chris,
> I do like that "DeWalt "t-stak" system you are using.. I'll have to look into those..



Check out acme tools.com for good deals on DeWalt 


Search Results Display


----------



## ChiTown56 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Penventory*



keithbyrd said:


> I have pegboards and use penventory!  It's free!



Keith, can you tell me where to find this penventory, please?


----------



## ChiTown56 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Inventory & Organization*

Currently, I use a spreadsheet for all my Lathe "Stuff", be it; books, video's, blanks, kits, misc, tools.....

Then to organize I use some of the wife's plastic bin's that I'll post tomm. they are about 3-4 drawers deep. Each drawer is about 6" deep x 4-5" wide x 1 1/2" tall. Each drawer holds about 5-6 kit's. 

Then for my bushing's I use a 24 compartment container in most cases, I'll post this pic tomm. also.

My biggest hassel are my blanks! I keep them in zip loc baggies with the name of the Blank, size, cost and sale price on the label. Then they all sit in a box. I have over 500 blanks! I need the most help in this area!


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Mar 30, 2016)

Keith said:
			
		

> Penventory - Please Login


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 30, 2016)

Karl_99 said:


> I use a storage rack with removable bins from Harbor Freight.


 
Yeah I use one of them, also store blanks in it.  Well the blanks are there, in a box under a bench, in a closet in the house, in a box under the bed, in a bag on the end table, on my computer desk, in my truck, and my front porch.  LOL


----------



## ChiTown56 (Mar 31, 2016)

djrljr said:


> Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

